# POTUS assassination attempt foiled



## DC (Oct 14, 2018)

Wonder what the details are or if we will ever know.
Report: U.S. Secret Service Foiled ISIS Assassination Plot Against Pres. Trump | One America News Network


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 15, 2018)

DC said:


> Wonder what the details are or if we will ever know.
> Report: U.S. Secret Service Foiled ISIS Assassination Plot Against Pres. Trump | One America News Network



Hmmmm, I’m a bit surprised this even surfaced. Is there really a need, why was name the SS agent listed? I have a hunch as to why this would happen, but an open thread is probably not the place for it.


----------



## DC (Oct 15, 2018)

Aunt Tifa is in the narrative. I believe they may have been validated as an terrorist faction. 
@MikeDelta why not a discussion thread?


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 15, 2018)

DC said:


> Aunt Tifa is in the narrative. I believe they may have been validated as an terrorist faction.
> @MikeDelta why not a discussion thread?



Def a discussion. PMing you...welp looks like I can’t PM you. Anyway, it just seems like too much ‘white intel’ out there, especially with the name of the agent


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 15, 2018)

@DC Unless of course it was intentional and we’re doing that thing we make privates do when enemy is in the area. I posted your article in the ANTIFA forum. Perfect timing for your post!


----------



## DC (Oct 15, 2018)

Interesting. OAN is a news only agency and well trusted.


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 15, 2018)

DC said:


> Interesting. OAN is a news only agency and well trusted.



I’m going to do some searching on this now.  This is pretty big news I’d say.  Also, I don’t think it’s beyond the realm of reason that there has been many similar efforts that are either monitored or have been thwarted. Why is this this particular attempt making the news? See what I mean?


----------



## DC (Oct 15, 2018)

Why I posted it here. When it came out no other news outlet was talking about it. I think because of the recent mob talk from the left this may be a reason to stomp out all left mob organizations.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 15, 2018)

On the Daily Beast and Daily Caller...


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Oct 15, 2018)

MikeDelta said:


> Is there really a need, why was name the SS agent listed?



He is the Special Agent in charge of the PPD.  No reason not to name him, he does a lot of their press releases.


----------



## Cookie_ (Oct 15, 2018)

OAN is about as trustful as Mother Jones; that is, their tilt is pretty strong towards either political spectrum.  So far, they seem to be the only news source that mentions Antifa, and in context it isn't even connected to the story at all.

As for other news outlets, I see the daily beast reported on it earlier How the Secret Service Foiled a Trump Assassination Attempt.


----------



## DC (Oct 15, 2018)

I found this late last nite. Fox is the online Inquirer now days.


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 15, 2018)

Isiah6:8 said:


> He is the Special Agent in charge of the PPD.  No reason not to name him, he does a lot of their press releases.



Yes, actually thought of that after I posted; shouldn’t comment while I’m doing cardio.


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 15, 2018)

Isiah6:8 said:


> He is the Special Agent in charge of the PPD.  No reason not to name him, he does a lot of their press releases.





Isiah6:8 said:


> He is the Special Agent in charge of the PPD.  No reason not to name him, he does a lot of their press releases.



What really got on my radar the most is 1) Why isn't this bigger news (more outlets) 2) Why this particular incident? It's not beyond the realm of reason that this is not the first time we've encountered knowledge of this sort of thing.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Oct 15, 2018)

MikeDelta said:


> What really got on my radar the most is 1) Why isn't this bigger news (more outlets) 2) Why this particular incident? It's not beyond the realm of reason that this is not the first time we've encountered knowledge of this sort of thing.



Great questions, I don’t know but I had the same thought on point 2.


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 15, 2018)

Isiah6:8 said:


> Great questions, I don’t know but I had the same thought on point 2.



Yes, its a little odd


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 15, 2018)

That's a pretty vague article, to say the least.

Wonder if this is the "attempt" in the Phillipines that was actually documented in the National Geographic program on the Secret Service  that aired last night (interesting show btw)?
Channel Homepage

The article came out last evening as well right around the time show aired.  Was NG their source?

I imagine this happens somewhat regularly at some level.


----------



## Cookie_ (Oct 15, 2018)

Blizzard said:


> That's a pretty vague article, to say the least.
> 
> Wonder if this is the "attempt" in the Phillipines that was actually documented in the National Geographic program on the Secret Service  that aired last night (interesting show btw)?
> Channel Homepage
> ...



It was. The Daily Beast link I provided up there earlier said so, and so did the daily caller


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 15, 2018)

Cookie_101st said:


> It was. The Daily Beast link I provided up there earlier said so, and so did the daily caller


Wasn't trying fo steal your thunder.  Obviously didn't read the other Daily Beast or Caller links.


----------



## Cookie_ (Oct 15, 2018)

Blizzard said:


> Wasn't trying fo steal your thunder.  Obviously didn't read the other Daily Beast or Caller links.


It's all good. Hell, I'm pretty sure thunder horse posted them before I did


----------

